# My nightmare. Ibd-d... Am I ever going to get better?



## ChristineW1 (Oct 9, 2015)

For many many years I have been struggeling with ibsc and d. A few years ago I had some great years! I could eat Anything!! ..... Then my true nightmare started... September 2014. I had diahrrea 10-30 times a day. Awful abdomenal pain would wake me up at 4am and I would have seconds to run to the bathroom. I lost 40 pounds by January. My GI at the time kept saying, "It's just ibs for ya." Hearing this did not sound right to me ya know. I know my body and I knew there was some thing wrong. I decided that I needed to see a new GI. Positive labs for celiac but negative biopsy. He said that it happens sometimes to have a negative biospy but positive labs and felt confident saying I have celiac disease. So I went gluten free and did amazing! Normal appeitie and I gained some weight back. A few months later my awful symptoms came back. He performed a breath test amd was positive for sibo. I went on Xifaxin and was not only gluten free I was on a lowfod map diet. Nothing is helping me!! I have no appetite. I have a fear of leaving my house.... But I have to because I work full time and go to school. I feel like my GI isnt concerned. I am dwindeling away at 89 pounds. I am 4'11. Everyone I see thinks I look terrible. Am I dying? I want to try Align (probotic) But I read that its not good for sibo..... Eh help


----------



## Brittany04132013 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi Christine,

I'm sorry to hear about the pain and embarrassment you have experienced with ibs. I would ask your doctor if he will prescribe you with Cholestryamine for your ibs-d. I would also suggest taking metamucil. I take 2 2x per day and this helps me greatly. Hopefully, this helps you! Also, I commend you for leaving the house even though it seems impossible. Be nice to yourself. You are doing the best you can and ibs-d is not your fault!


----------

